# quartiere / rione



## Little Chandler

Hola a todos:

El diccionario traduce "quartiere" y "rione" por "barrio". ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre ellos o se utilizan indistintamente?

Gracias.


----------



## gatogab

Garzanti:





> rione
> _s. m_. quartiere cittadino: _un rione molto popoloso_; _un rione periferico_.
> 
> quartiere
> _s. m_.
> *1* in origine, ciascuno dei quattro rioni in cui per lo più si suddividevano le città; oggi, zona circoscritta di una città, avente particolari...


 
Depende del contexto, como siempre.
Io gioco coi ragazzi del quartiere.
Juego con los chiquillos del barrio.

Siamo del Rione Monti, a Roma.
Il quartiere è fra Piazza degli Zingari e Via dei Serpenti


----------



## 0scar

Parece que rione es un _alterato da regione_, las partes o cuarteles  en que se dividia una ciudad, especialmente Roma.


----------



## gatogab

*Il termine quartiere* deriva dal numero dei settori (quattro) in cui erano suddivise molte città medievali; questa impostazione forse deriva da quella delle città fondate dagli antichi Romani, che risultavano tagliate in quattro parti dalle due strade principali, il cardo e il decumano.

*Il termine rione* è una volgarizzazione del latino regio (regione) ed era utilizzato sin dal medioevo per indicare le zone del centro storico di molte città italiane, fra cui Roma, secondo suddivisioni talora modificate più volte nel corso dei secoli.

Hoy se usan como b_arrio_ los dos términos, pero sujetos a un contexto específico.
Años atrás, cuando me preguntaban ¿en cuál zona de Roma vives?, repondía "Rione Monti". Y si deseaban indicaciones más precisas, yo, si no deseaba ser tan exacto, decía "nel quartiere di Piazza degli Zingari, Via Urbana" y notaba que quedaban satisfechos.
Quizás por qué.


----------



## vividem

CIao,
rispondo a Gatobab, rione é termine piú antico, quartiere piú moderno.
Parlando di Roma, si dice sí Rione Monti, ma riferendosi all'Eur, per esempio, si usa quartiere.
Per quanto riguarda la traduzione metterei BARRIO
Un saluto a tuttti
e buon lavoro


----------



## gatogab

vividem said:


> CIao,
> rispondo a Gatobab, rione é termine piú antico, quartiere piú moderno.
> Parlando di Roma, si dice sí Rione Monti, ma riferendosi all'Eur, per esempio, si usa quartiere....anche '_zona'_  ho sentito e letto.
> Per quanto riguarda la traduzione metterei BARRIO...de acuerdo contigo
> Un saluto a tuttti
> e buon lavoro


 
Muchas gracias, vividem.
Buen trabajo también para ti.


----------



## Rub87

Rione non si usa quasi mai; puoi usare sempre quartiere


----------



## Little Chandler

Perfecto. Me quedo sólo con "quartiere" y listo.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## alenaro

Non credo, mi pare che i quartieri di Roma siano divisi in rioni. Infatti ho sempre creduto che il rione fosse una parte del quartiere. Comunque aspetto chiarimenti da altri forumers...


----------



## Neuromante

A Roma i rioni sono quelli "da sempre", quelli entro le mure. Non so se saranno chiamati anche quartieri, ma sono sicuro che una parte non sono.




Dio mio, tutti i verbi usati inizziano con la esse.


----------



## alenaro

Neuromante said:


> A Roma i rioni sono quelli "da sempre", quelli entro le mure. Non so se saranno chiamati anche quartieri, ma sono sicuro che una parte non sono.



Cosa vuol dire che i rioni sono quelli da sempre? Non ho messo in dubbio questo. Il rione Monti per esempio è allo stesso tempo parte di un'area più vasta che si può considerare omogenea e che io chiamerei quartiere.

Aspetto l'opinione di altre persone.


----------



## Neuromante

Semplice. Se dai un occhiata alla mapa di Rma vedi che i quartieri entro le mure, quelli che essistono da sempre come, appunto le mure, sono chiamati "rioni" e quelli fuora le mure, quelli che en grande misura sono posteriori a gli anni 50  vengono chiamati invece, per lo più, borgate.
Anche se non tutti sono borgate, certo


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

_



			Il *sestiere* di Castello confina con i *sestieri* di Cannaregio e di San Marco a cui è collegato con il ponte della Paglia, chiamato così perché un tempo qui ...
		
Click to expand...

_Ciao, 
A Venezia ancora si usa dire *sestiere* -vedi sopra-. Si usa questo termine anche in altre città d’Italia?


----------



## MOMO2

Little Chandler said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> El diccionario traduce "quartiere" y "rione" por "barrio". ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre ellos o se utilizan indistintamente?
> 
> Gracias.


 


0scar said:


> Parece que rione es un _alterato da regione_, las partes o cuarteles en que se dividia una ciudad, especialmente Roma.


Eso es Óscar. Y contestando a vos y a Little Chandler:
En muchas ciudades italianas se habla de "rione" para designar una zona, un barrio de la parte antigua de la ciudad. Por ejemplo:

en Roma sólo se habla de "rione/i" en las zonas del casco antiguo (centro storico)

en Nápoles se habla de "rione" (rione Sanità se escucha muy a menudo) también.

La palabra "quartiere" indica una zona, un barrio más modernos que los _rioni_.




Rub87 said:


> Rione non si usa quasi mai; puoi usare sempre quartiere


Scusa Rub87,  ma proprio a Roma ci sono i Rioni. Io ho anche vissuto in uno. Guarda  qui per esempio. 



Neuromante said:


> A Roma i rioni sono quelli "da sempre", quelli entro le mura. Non so se saranno chiamati anche quartieri, ma sono sicuro che una parte non lo sono.







Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Ciao,
> A Venezia ancora si usa dire *sestiere* -vedi sopra-. Si usa questo termine anche in altre città d’Italia?


 
Ciao Adolfo. Mi risulta che si parli di sestieri solo a Venezia, e questo sembra confermarlo


----------



## honeyheart

gatogab said:


> Años atrás, cuando me preguntaban ¿en qué zona de Roma vives?, repondía "Rione Monti". Y si deseaban indicaciones más precisas, yo, si no deseaba ser tan exacto, decía "nel quartiere di Piazza degli Zingari, Via Urbana" y notaba que quedaban satisfechos.
> Quizás por qué. Quién sabe por qué.


"Quizás" (o "quizá") significa solamente "forse".  El _falso amigo_ "chissà" se traduce como "chi sa", que supongo es su expresión de origen (chissà se ho ragione ).


----------



## gatogab

alenaro said:


> Il rione Monti per esempio è allo stesso tempo parte di un'area più vasta che si può considerare omogenea e che io chiamerei quartiere.


 


> Monti è il nome del rione I di Roma.


 
*Leggere clickando quì*


----------



## honeyheart

gatogab said:


> Quizás por qué pienso que esto merezca una explicación. Si pinchas ¿lo podrías hacer?



Todas (TODAS) esas frases son incorrectas; su escritura correcta es "quizás *porque*..." (o sea, "tal vez se deba a que...").



Perdón por este paréntesis en el tema del hilo.  Con respecto al mismo, mi opinión es que términos como "rione", "borgata" y "sestiere" tienen una aplicación local en sus respectivas zonas, mientras que "quartiere" está más generalizado y puede usarse como denominación común de cualquier vecindario.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

MOMO2 said:


> Ciao Adolfo. Mi risulta che si parli di sestieri solo a Venezia, e questo sembra confermarlo


Grazie, Momo, buon fine settimana.


----------



## Rub87

Sì certo, a *R*oma il centro storico è diviso in rioni, ma essi corrispondono ai quartieri. Se chiedi a un romano dove abita, non ti dirà abito nel rione x, ma ti dirà abito nel quartiere x. Non che rione sia sbagliato, ma non si usa molto il termine


----------



## gatogab

Rub87 said:


> Sì certo, a roma il centro storico è diviso in rioni, ma essi corrispondono ai quartieri. Se chiedi a un romano dove abita, non ti dirà abito nel rione x, ma ti dirà abito nel quartiere x. Non che rione sia sbagliato, ma non si usa molto il termine


 
Es verdad, por lo que yo sé.
En Roma, hoy se dice más a menudo *quartiere Prati, zona Prati; quartiere Parioli, zona Parioli, *etc,  que *rione*. De todos modos se refiere siempre a *barrio.*


----------



## MOMO2

honeyheart said:


> ... términos como "rione", "borgata" y "sestiere" tienen una aplicación local en sus respectivas zonas, mientras que "quartiere" está más generalizado y puede usarse como denominación común de cualquier vecindario.


 
Concuerdo perfectamente. Quartiere lo puedes decir en cualquier ciudad (menos Venecia) y te entenderán. Aunque ... sigo pensando que la gente que vive en los cascos antiguos no dice "Sono nel quatiere del Bruco" o "Abito in quartiere Pio"  Diranno Sono della contrada del Bruco y abito a Borgo Pio. 
En el caso de Roma Borgo Pio está en el rione XIV o XV no recuerdo pero yo jamás dije que vivía en el quartiere Borgo Pio o el el rione Borgo Pio.

Vamos: si uno traduce "barrio" por "quartiere" no se equivoca, pero cuando encuentre en italiano "rione", "contrada", "sestiere", "borgo", "borgata" tiene que tenerlo en cuenta. Explicando en una nota qué es y luego dejándolo en italiano.


----------



## gatogab

Contrada es otra cosa.
Nada que ver con Rione o Quartiere.
Por lo que una Contrada no es un Barrio.
Yo viví en "Contrada La Foresta" a 22 Kms de la ciudad, en una casa aislada, entre olivos y viñas.
Era una Masseria.


----------



## ursu-lab

Zona è un termine generico e non ha alcun significato particolare. Spesso si usa questo termine per indicare una "zona" (cioè un'area) della città dove, fino al Dopoguerra, c'erano campi e successivamente, con il boom e la ricostruzione, sono stati creati ex-novo quartieri residenziali o popolari. 
Ogni quartiere ha una sua "etichetta" storica. Per es. nessuno dice il Rione riferendosi a Trastevere, visto che si sta sempre citando Roma, ma si usa sempre quartiere: il quartiere più famoso tra l'altro. Mentre il rione Sanità a Napoli si usa rione ma nei quartieri spagnoli no. 
Rione e quartiere si possono considerare, attualmente, sinonimi.
Ma Quartiere è senz'altro più usato a livello nazionale: nell'Italia settentrionale non mi viene in mente alcun rione nelle città che conosco, ma unicamente quartieri. Ce ne saranno senz'altro, ma non è comunque il termine più usato. Sestriere a Venezia o contrada a Siena sono dei termini usati a livello locale, non si possono applicare su scala nazionale.



gatogab said:


> Contrada es otra cosa.
> Nada que ver con Rione o Quartiere.
> Por lo que una Contrada no es un Barrio.
> Yo viví en "Contrada La Foresta" a 22 Kms de la ciudad, en una casa aislada, entre olivos y viñas.
> Era una Masseria.



PS: scusa Gatogab, ma non dovresti essere così categorico: l'Italia è - per fortuna - molto grande, molto lunga e ricca di varietà. E tutte le differenze vanno rispettate. A Siena e a Ferrara una contrada è un quartiere:
_s. f_. 
*1* (_ant_.) quartiere, rione; l'uso del termine sopravvive in talune città: _le contrade di Siena_ .


----------



## gatogab

> Rione e quartiere si possono considerare, attualmente, sinonimi.


Quindi, *Barrio.*


(GG, Felix Categoricus)


----------



## ursu-lab

"Barrio" è la parola spagnola più comune che traduce l'altrettanto comune "quartiere". E poi ci sono tutti gli altri termini più locali o con sfumature diverse, sia in italiano che in spagnolo (soprattutto latinoamericano), che chissà quanti sono, probabilmente decine...


----------

